# 4x4 Golf Cart



## rdubu (Dec 21, 2007)

after my kid telling me it was "Gay" to ride behind me on our atv while ice fishing I decided to build a golf cart using the 4 wheel drive atv so he could sit beside me, and here is what I came up with


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice looking rig........


----------

